# Darth Vader gets owned!!



## barriecusvein (Apr 5, 2006)

Great video of darth vader in a 'conflict' with some japanese police here

now we do know the power of the dark side, and its not much!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 5, 2006)

pretty funny... wish I knew what the fourth cop was saying to the camera as he walked off screen... anyone anyone? Bueller? 

Vader isn't the ONLY one to get busted... HEH...


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 5, 2006)

I had to play it about 80 times for everyone in my office. (I have a very taxing job.)


----------



## Cujo (Apr 6, 2006)

Loved the video, thanks.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## green meanie (Apr 6, 2006)

LOL! Nice! :rofl:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 6, 2006)

i think i found what the guy in MA-CAVER's pic was busted for, you should NEVER do this at a policeman!

http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/4681/203412lp.gif


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 6, 2006)

barriecusvein said:
			
		

> i think i found what the guy in MA-CAVER's pic was busted for, you should NEVER do this at a policeman!
> 
> http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/4681/203412lp.gif


I agree... not the thing that a cop has a sense of humor about! :lol2:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny clip!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Apr 6, 2006)

Bwah ha ha ha ha ha!  :boing2:


----------



## bydand (Apr 6, 2006)

I love that clip.  I agree though, we need to find out what that 4th cop is saying as he is walking by.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Apr 7, 2006)

LMAO!!!

Vic


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

TK421 why aren't you at your post? TK421, Do you copy?


----------



## Eldritch Knight (May 3, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> I love that clip.  I agree though, we need to find out what that 4th cop is saying as he is walking by.



He's saying "Ganbaru to omou, yo ne?", which means "I think we're doing our best, right?"


----------

